# Pix of E46 Cloth Sport Seats?



## 325i-Vizon (Jan 21, 2003)

GeoMystic said:


> Here are my Alcantara/Cloth seats. Not sure if this is what they call Sport Cloth...
> 
> The seats are pretty dark but the alcantara seems slightly lighter than the cloth inserts.


oh oh, hey could i get these for my 2001 325i? any partnumbers? direct order from circle or pacific?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

325i-Vizon said:


> oh oh, hey could i get these for my 2001 325i? any partnumbers? direct order from circle or pacific?


There are actually separate part numbers for the various seat coverings-- although they're kind of a pain to install. I'll try and remember to look up the relevant part numbers when I get home.

You're interested in the alcantara/laser upholstery, correct?


----------



## 325i-Vizon (Jan 21, 2003)

*yea*

yea, i am interested in alcantara/laser; can't i just buy new seats? i know it would be pricey but dont they have it like that? i know the seats come in parts, whats so hard about installation?

TIA :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

325i-Vizon said:


> yea, i am interested in alcantara/laser; can't i just buy new seats? i know it would be pricey but dont they have it like that? i know the seats come in parts, whats so hard about installation?
> 
> TIA :thumbup:


Yes--you can buy the whole seat. I thought you just wanted to buy new upholstery (which would be much cheaper). Assuming you have mechanical sport seats, the part numbers for the complete seats (for the laser cloth/alcantara) are:
52 10 0 027 273 (driver's)
52 10 0 027 274 (passenger's)

if you have electric/memory seats:
52 10 0 030 463 (driver's)
52 10 0 030 462 (passenger's)

If you want the back seat pieces too, please tell me whether you have fold-down seats or not. And, you're right-- if you're installing complete new seats-- the installation will be easy.


----------



## 325i-Vizon (Jan 21, 2003)

i have the 2 piece back seat, not fold down, back rest and seat part.

those part numbers will fit my e46 2001 325i sedan? (sport package)


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

325i-Vizon said:


> i have the 2 piece back seat, not fold down, back rest and seat part.
> 
> those part numbers will fit my e46 2001 325i sedan? (sport package)


Yes. I have the same car btw.

Unfortunately, BMW doesn't seem to have a part number for the whole back seat cushion and backrest-- you have to buy the cloth and the foam separately. SO, in this case i'm only listing the part numbers for the cloth itself-- since you already have the foam (obviously).

52 20 7 890 266 (seat cushion cloth for seat with ISOFIX. I believe all US cars came w/ the ISOFIX child seat attachementts, so this shoiuld be the correct cover)

52 20 7 890 281 (backrest cloth)

Rear headrest (you need 2)
52 20 7 890 422

I'm pretty sure the front seat part numbers i have you include the front headrests. But, in case they don't this is the part number for the front headrest in alcantara/laser: (again you need 2).
52 10 7 890 418

The parts catalog also lists the following additoinal related pieces of hardware which you may need to replace when you remove the original seat covering. It doesn't specifcy how many of these things you need- maybe your BMW dealer would be able to tell you. I imagine that these parts a pretty cheap- so if you can't find out exactly how many -- maybe buy 10 of each (that should be more than eough i'm guessing).
52 20 8 129 296 (wirestrap)
52 20 1 945 543 (clamp)
52 20 8 119 533 (bracket)
52 20 8 119 534 (spring)


----------

